# UK based dressage stallions



## Tempi (10 May 2010)

My mare has just scanned not in foal to Swarovski.  I only had one dose from him as was trying to keep costs down - so my fault entirely   She is in season now and if i want to have her done again vet wants her back tomorrow and she will be inseminated in the next 60hrs - this is what he said to me tonight.

I am going to phone the place i got Swarovski semen from first thing in the morning to see how quickly i can get another dose.  But as i would like to keep my options open i would like peoples views on any UK based dressage stallions?  Ive looked at Treliver Decanter but i dont think hes suitable after further investigation.

I would want something sellable as the idea is to sell, however if it is a filly i will want to keep it.  My mare is 16'1, very long back and a bit croup high - makes her sound horrible but people who know her know she isnt that bad! She is norman cob x tb so is quite chunky.  I am looking for something finer with an extravagant action and very long legs,and must be very uphill.  She has a lovely temprement and is easy to do in every way.

She has had one foal by Johnson (Jazz x Flemmingh) that i still have, this is him - sorry i dont know how to add pictures on the new forum:

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c194/Parisienne_Girl/untitled.jpg

I am keen to get her back to the vets tomorrow so would need semen delivery (preferably frozen) tomorro or very early wednesday morning.  

Any thoughts welcome!

ETA - would want something ideally to make minimum 16'3 so stallion needs to be 17hh ish


----------



## UnaB (10 May 2010)

My favourite dressage stallion, dont know if he is what you are looking for but he has wonderful paces and conformation and is UK based.

http://www.woodcrofttrakehners.co.uk/garudak.php


ETA Just seen that you need 17hands and he is only 16.2! Nevermind!


----------



## Tempi (10 May 2010)

Really lovely stallion, but i am looking for something a bit bigger


----------



## UnaB (10 May 2010)

The only bigger one I know of is Decanter who I think is absolutely stunning... So cant help you!!  Im sure someone else can though


----------



## Bearskin (10 May 2010)

Millenium could be a good alternative.  Produces big, quality foals.  My neighbour has a 2 yr old by him and he has really inproved on the mare.  The filly has VERY long legs and correct, uphill conformation.


----------



## not_with_it (10 May 2010)

All the ones I can think of are all smaller. 
Dimaggio is 16.2 but he has produced so many quality horses.
Showmaker, hes 17hh 

My mind has gone blank.


----------



## Halfstep (10 May 2010)

I really, really rate Rhondeo.  Lovely stallion, lovely horse.


----------



## Tempi (10 May 2010)

Thank you everyone.

Millenium is an option - shall do some googling.  I also really like Showmaker and have seen him in the flesh but a couple of years ago now.

Will look into Rhondeo too - do you think he would compliment her then halfstep?


----------



## AndyPandy (10 May 2010)

How about these boys?

Cardinar
Samba Hit III
Margue H
Treliver Decanter
Royaldik

They are all available by chilled and/or frozen semen in the UK right now (we have frozen from all of them in the tanks here)


----------



## tyler1 (10 May 2010)

If you don't mind taking a chance on a lovely AES approved youngster 3 years old. CD Stallions have a beautiful Chestnut stallion who is very uphill and has big elevated high strides so should produce a lovely moving foal. the breeding is Johnson (Jazz) x Contango (Contender) x Caritas. There is a video of him at www.cdstallions.com. and his owner is lovely to deal with. 

Good luck


----------



## sarahehiggins88 (10 May 2010)

Have a look at Wolkenderry (www.wolkenderry.com) he is a walk in at twemlows, I am taking him tomorrow for collection! He sounds from your description what you are looking for!!


----------



## TayloredEq (10 May 2010)

Tempi said:



			My mare has just scanned not in foal to Swarovski.  I only had one dose from him as was trying to keep costs down - so my fault entirely   She is in season now and if i want to have her done again vet wants her back tomorrow and she will be inseminated in the next 60hrs - this is what he said to me tonight.

I am going to phone the place i got Swarovski semen from first thing in the morning to see how quickly i can get another dose.  But as i would like to keep my options open i would like peoples views on any UK based dressage stallions?  Ive looked at Treliver Decanter but i dont think hes suitable after further investigation.

I would want something sellable as the idea is to sell, however if it is a filly i will want to keep it.  My mare is 16'1, very long back and a bit croup high - makes her sound horrible but people who know her know she isnt that bad! She is norman cob x tb so is quite chunky.  I am looking for something finer with an extravagant action and very long legs,and must be very uphill.  She has a lovely temprement and is easy to do in every way.

She has had one foal by Johnson (Jazz x Flemmingh) that i still have, this is him - sorry i dont know how to add pictures on the new forum:

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c194/Parisienne_Girl/untitled.jpg

I am keen to get her back to the vets tomorrow so would need semen delivery (preferably frozen) tomorro or very early wednesday morning.  

Any thoughts welcome!

ETA - would want something ideally to make minimum 16'3 so stallion needs to be 17hh ish
		
Click to expand...


What about my guy? Valeur R - http://www.tayloredequestrian.co.uk/stallions_at_stud.htm

There are links to you tube vids on the site. And I have frozen available (currently stored at Twemlows) or could take him as a walk in whenever he is needed. Feel free to PM for more info.


----------



## _jetset_ (10 May 2010)

How about Sir Frederic? He is over in Germany at the moment (based over here in Lancashire) but think they have some frozen and he is doing really well over there training for the 6 year old classes there...

http://www.ultimatedressagehorse.com/frederic/frederic.html

Will keep thinking for you hun. 

Or also Showmaker?


----------



## maginn (10 May 2010)

Sorry to hear your bad news.
We are looking for the same things but I want smaller !

Ones I discounted for being too big were Samba Hit 111 & Showmaker.
Heard good things about them both.
Rhondeo only 16.2 from memory , he on my short list (no pun intented !)with Uthopia who is 16.1.

Good luck...


----------



## Tempi (11 May 2010)

tyler1 said:



			If you don't mind taking a chance on a lovely AES approved youngster 3 years old. CD Stallions have a beautiful Chestnut stallion who is very uphill and has big elevated high strides so should produce a lovely moving foal. the breeding is Johnson (Jazz) x Contango (Contender) x Caritas. There is a video of him at www.cdstallions.com. and his owner is lovely to deal with. 

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Yes i have seen lots of videos of him as my friend from here is friends with his owner.  He really is a stunner


----------



## Tempi (11 May 2010)

maginn said:



			Sorry to hear your bad news.
We are looking for the same things but I want smaller !

Ones I discounted for being too big were Samba Hit 111 & Showmaker.
Heard good things about them both.
Rhondeo only 16.2 from memory , he on my short list (no pun intented !)with Uthopia who is 16.1.

Good luck...
		
Click to expand...

I was going to use Samba Hit III last time but changed my mind at the last minute and swapped to Johnson!   I had totally forgotten about him, am going to try and find some recent videos


----------



## halfwit (11 May 2010)

Showmaker or Forrest Gump who is doing well at PSG.


----------



## magic104 (11 May 2010)

Medoc is 16.3hh though not sure he fits your list either.  Why so big, I thought smaller dressage horses were more vogue these days.


----------



## Tempi (11 May 2010)

Because if its a filly i will keep it, im 6ft so would want something to make 16'3 minimum


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (11 May 2010)

Samba Hit III has consistently impressed me when I have seen him out competing


----------



## Tempi (11 May 2010)

Yes, i think i am going to use him if i can not get hold of Swarovski semen, at the moment i have the option of chilled from Swarovski so am just waiting for my vet to phone me back.

I am a bit worried about Samba Hit IIIs length of back though?  He looks quite long to me?


----------



## sywell (11 May 2010)

Remember if you are going to sell the progeny you need to make sure you get pink papers its no good going to a stallion who is not approved by the mares studbook or vice versa. If you are selling a progeny the Euro has gone up making UK horse 30% cheaper in Europe. Many E.U. buyers will look at the passport and breeding on both sides so make sure you go to a studbook with known breeding policies no foreign buyer will look at an I.D. only passport. There are a number of new dressage stallions on the hanoveriangb.org.co.uk website some with clips. Dark Dream by Dream of Glory is new in the UK.


----------



## welshone (11 May 2010)

Sandros Dancer, short coupled and very uphill, standing at Hartpury. Only 16.2 though so probably not big enough. There is a bit of him on youtube if you search his name.


----------



## SAMgirl (11 May 2010)

Hi, I just sent you a PM!  But in case anyone else is interested...

Sir Frederic is still in Germany at the moment, however we did collect 150 doses of frozen semen off him before he left. We will be using this on our own mares this season (starting next week), the motility etc when thawed all appears to be very good but I appreciate with frozen it is fundamentally if you are getting pregnancies. We have so far successfully had 2 out of 2 scanned in foal using frozen this season, so it's all looking good.

The standard prices of Sir Frederic Frozen is 350 per dose or 650 for 3 doses. It is useful to remember that we offer NFFR also, and as he will be home next season I thought it might be worth mentioning, as in the worst (and I must stress! unlikely!! lol) case that things don't go to plan, you do have a bit of a 'safety net'.
However as an incentive and as a show of goodwill we are offering:
One dose of Sir Frederic Frozen for 350 or 3 doses for 650 and if mare scanned not in foal then you can use our Gribaldi stallion 'Vince' for half price (250) fresh/chilled whatever your preference. So you get her in foal this season.  He is very tall 17.2hh at least.

Frederic vids on YouTube Channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/sammmythegreat

You can download some info on Vinny here (word doc):
http://www.ultimatedressagehorse.com/Vince-stallioninfo.doc

Here are some photos of him on my Facebook (I know you have seen it already btw)!!:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=405322&id=515185323&l=0383c8d61c

If you look at my other photos there are some photos of one of his foals from last year in an album called 'Eddie Quickfire', there are also some photos of Sir Frederics first foal 'Fantasia' who was just born a couple of weeks ago. His second foal was born 2 days ago and I haven't had time to add the photos just yet (Sir Frederic x Rhodiamant x Weltmeyer).

If you are not too far away you are quite welcome to come and have a look at this years Sir Frederic foals and also look at Vinny if it is of interest to you.

Sam
ETA Vinny is in my Avatar, and Eddie is out of the mare in my sig (second one in on right with tweed jacket on)


----------



## Faberge (11 May 2010)

I love your stallions - esp Sir Frederic! Good luck with his training over on the continent.


----------



## SAMgirl (11 May 2010)

Faberge said:



			I love your stallions - esp Sir Frederic! Good luck with his training over on the continent.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Faberge!! That's really nice of you to say!!  Esp seeing as you have some cracking mares  lol
P.S. Your Adonnis foal is gorgeous!  A real credit to his mum and dad!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (11 May 2010)

SANTO HIT !! based in Kent and has been approved by the Oldenburg society (i dont think there are many in UK that have been) 

I met him for the first time the other day and he is truly breathtaking but we also went in his stable and fussed him and stood chatting for 20 mins or longer and all the time he behaved impecibly !! 

I then met 2 of his foals who both had his wonderful temprement and were both truly gorgeous !! xx


----------



## Tempi (11 May 2010)

Santo Hit is very lovely.  

Decision has been made now though and i think the chilled is being collected as i type!!  It is an HHO members stallion but saying no more at this time, lol


----------



## GinnieRedwings (11 May 2010)

Tempi said:



			Really lovely stallion, but i am looking for something a bit bigger 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't necessarily worry about that. I have a 2 year old filly by Garuda K out of an ISH mare who is just over 16.2hh, and the filly is currently taller than Mum - Will definitely end up at about 17hh!


----------



## Flyingbuck (12 May 2010)

Tempi said:



			Santo Hit is very lovely.  

Decision has been made now though and i think the chilled is being collected as i type!!  It is an HHO members stallion but saying no more at this time, lol 

Click to expand...

Oooh - now you're just teasing us, lol!

Good luck with this cycle.


----------



## Tempi (12 May 2010)

Flyingbuck said:



			Oooh - now you're just teasing us, lol!

Good luck with this cycle.
		
Click to expand...

haha - shes being ''done'' around 11am this morning, so fingers crossed!


----------



## dressagecrazy (12 May 2010)

Fingers crossed for you, but i must say im desperate to know who you've chosen!!


----------

